
Hitler Quote Controversy in the BSD Community - animeseinfeld
https://yro.slashdot.org/story/17/11/21/1750218/hitler-quote-controversy-in-the-bsd-community
======
rurban
Slashdot cannot even summarize the issue properly. FreeBSD just removed some
tasteless and offensive Hitler quotes from the fortune database. It did not
remove fortune as stated.

[https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/usr.bin/fortune/datfile...](https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/usr.bin/fortune/datfiles/fortunes?r1=325095&r2=325781&pathrev=325781)

I haven't checked yet who inserted that quotes. Personally I would flag that
person for intensive study.

